# Milan: il contratto di Gazidis non sarà rinnovato



## LukeLike (20 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.

*Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*


----------



## LukeLike (20 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Via questo e torna Boban. Magari proprio nel ruolo di AD.

Dove si deve firmare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.


----------



## Djerry (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Nel caso, anni ed anni di chiacchiere e parole a vanvera, sarebbe spettacolare 

Qualcosa mi ero permesso di fare notare nelle interessantissime ricostruzioni di Maldini e Massara sul caso Boban-tedesco, che raffiguravano un Gazidis ben più debole di quanto ci veniva narrato.

Al di là della veridicità della notizia (la parte dell'insoddisfazione finanziaria è una sciocchezza), c'è comunque sicuramente qualcosa di diverso di quello che in molti si sono raffigurati.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Djici (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Fosse vero... AHAHHA


----------



## Swaitak (20 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Via questo e torna Boban. Magari proprio nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Dove si deve firmare?



Magari sarebbe pazzesco, ma mi acconterei anche di un nuovo AD che si interessi di calcio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Che sia stato pesantemente depotenziato mi sembra evidente da qualche mese.

Poi, per festeggiare, attendiamo altre conferme


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



"Spiaze".

Il CR7 dei trombati.


----------



## Cenzo (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*




Nel verbale del CdA si legge che il contratto di Gazidis ha inizio il 5 dicembre 2018 con scadenza il 5 dicembre 2022


----------



## kipstar (20 Gennaio 2021)

mah. dico solo che mi stupirebbe molto.....


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



E sarebbe anche ora.
In un mondo normale non sarebbe al posto dove è ora da mesi.
Il re del post... nel senso che ci arriva sempre dopo.
Sbugiardato a 360 gradi e tutto ciò che tocca secca .


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis *dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale*, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Questi stranieri, pensano che nel calcio italiano sia facile guadagnare.

Io semmai sono incazzato dal punto di vista sportivo, ma in piena pandemia e senza CL solo cinesi o americani o boccaloni in genere potevano credere di risollevare la situazioni economica di una squadra di Serie A


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Nel caso sarebbe giá ora di conoscere chi sará il nuovo AD. Di Gazidis che é entrato a Dicembre si sapeva da Luglio.

Immagino che il nuovo AD (se vera la notizia), non possa essere nominato a maggio e pensare di gestire conti, chiusura dei bilanci, bilancio previsionale, campagna acquisti.

Secondo me, o esce qualche notizia piú specifica nelle prossime 6-8 settimane o é una bufala.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



La vicenda di Boban in effetti ha fatto emergere dei dettagli difficili da tollerare per una proprietà.

Finchè la cosa è rimasta nel "si dice" è un discorso, quando è emersa da deposizioni ufficiali cambia tutto.

Insomma alla fine questo Gazidis non sembra proprio quel drago sputafuoco che si è voluto dipingere per anni.

Avanti il prossimo capro espiatorio, dunque. Speriamo sia un figura di spessore internazionale che prosegua e migliori quanto fatto di recente.

PS: sempre che la notizia sia vera ovvio.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Nel verbale del CdA si legge che il contratto di Gazidis ha inizio il 5 dicembre 2018 con scadenza il 5 dicembre 2022



Fine discussione.

Resta sempre la possibilitá di rimuovere,pagando buonuscita, un CEO dalla sua posizione, se il CDA lo decide. Ma certamente la notizia di Ruiu di una rimozione per mancato rinnovo del contratto in scadenza é una bufala.


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2021)

Non credo che Bonan lo possa sostituire in quel ruolo, cosa ne sa lui di marketing e altro.

E visto i risultati di Paolo, non credo che si metta a dividere il suo potere ormai consolidato


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Il mio sogno sarebbe avere il primo con i capelli magari  dai che scherzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



.


----------



## Devil man (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



chiunque al suo posto sarebbe un upgrade....


----------



## James45 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno sarebbe avere il primo con i capelli magari  dai che scherzo



 veramente!

Comunque, fosse vero, sarebbe un segno ulteriore del destino.

Per la causa persa con Boban, basta che il fondo se li faccia dare da Gazidis i danè, facendogli causa a sua volta.


----------



## sacchino (20 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Via questo e torna Boban. Magari proprio nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Dove si deve firmare?



A fianco dell'assegno di indennizzo, sarebbe una mossa intelligente.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Gennaio 2021)

A me basta che non tocchino Maldini, questo qua possono defenestrarlo quando vogliono, dal punto di vista commerciale i suoi risultati sono nulli.


----------



## Zenos (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Magari...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Via questo e torna Boban. Magari proprio nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Dove si deve firmare?



Magari... 
Ciao Gazzosa, insegna agli angeli a non firmare contratti di sponsorship.


----------



## Goro (20 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> chiunque al suo posto sarebbe un upgrade....



Questa frase è pericolosissima però 

Ormai sappiamo quanto in fondo si può scavare


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Gennaio 2021)

ma che spettacolo !!!!!!!!!!!

però la fonte non mi pare delle più autorevoli.


----------



## Aron (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*




Ciao Gazzosa


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Ottimo.
Non vedo suoi grandi meriti negli attuali successi del Milan e si fa pagare tanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Che abbia poco potere decisionale lo stiamo vedendo dal mercato di quest’anno. Speriamo comunque sia vera, la notizia. Nel caso fosse vera: adiòs, Sweet Gaz O’ Mine.


----------



## King of the North (20 Gennaio 2021)

E' chiaramente una bufala. Il Motivo? Il Milan è primo in classifica e quando si ottengono risultati del genere, il merito è di tutti, Gazidis compreso.
Qua si esulta su un possibile nuovo AD ma non è che l'AD è un acronimo figo per darsi un tono, è un mestiere serio e difficile. Non ci sono dubbi che con Boban ha fatto degli errori ma è altrettanto vero che con Paolo ci ha visto giusto perché quel ruolo glielo ha dato lui. 
Inoltre...
se ci fossero problemi interni, Paolo e Massara avrebbero salutato la compagnia, invece sono lì. La dirigenza è unita, è evidente. Ci sono stati certamente dei problemi ma a mio avviso sono stati risolti. Fare un cambio nel ruolo più importante dell'organigramma dirigenziale ora che va tutto bene? 
Non credo proprio


----------



## __king george__ (20 Gennaio 2021)

nel caso fosse vero (forse si forse no) potrebbe in qualche modo essere legato ad un'eventuale cessione della proprietà del club? chissà...

su Boban io vorrei tornasse oggi stesso ma non credo potrebbe fare l'AD sinceramente


----------



## Anguus (20 Gennaio 2021)

Un altro vedovo di Galliani che non si da pace da anni


----------



## darden (20 Gennaio 2021)

Anche secondo me non è attendibile, considerato che tra l'altro Gazidis ha il contratto fino al 05/12/2022 ed infatti il cda l'aveva rinnovato come AD fino al 05/12/2022


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non è attendibile, considerato che tra l'altro Gazidis ha il contratto fino al 05/12/2022 ed infatti il cda l'aveva rinnovato come AD fino al 05/12/2022



In effetti partire con l' informazione essenziale errata, non è un gran inizio.

Detto questo, non pensiamo che via Gazidis cambi tutto.

La linea della società è giovani di belle speranze, non penso cambierà.

Mega trovatori di mega sponsor non ne ho ancora visti da nessuna parte onestamente, a memoria.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> E' chiaramente una bufala. Il Motivo? Il Milan è primo in classifica e quando si ottengono risultati del genere, il merito è di tutti, Gazidis compreso.
> Qua si esulta su un possibile nuovo AD ma non è che l'AD è un acronimo figo per darsi un tono, è un mestiere serio e difficile. Non ci sono dubbi che con Boban ha fatto degli errori ma è altrettanto vero che con Paolo ci ha visto giusto perché quel ruolo glielo ha dato lui.
> Inoltre...
> se ci fossero problemi interni, Paolo e Massara avrebbero salutato la compagnia, invece sono lì. La dirigenza è unita, è evidente. Ci sono stati certamente dei problemi ma a mio avviso sono stati risolti. Fare un cambio nel ruolo più importante dell'organigramma dirigenziale ora che va tutto bene?
> Non credo proprio



Però devi partire dal presupposto che noi non sappiamo nulla, nulla, ne cosa succede ne quali siano i compiti di Gazidis durante la giornata.

Poi possiamo divertirci a dire che è buono o incompetente, per carità, tutto è lecito.
Personalmente io dico che non lo so, non lo so proprio, non ho nemmeno le basi per giudicare questo.

Io penso che se verrà fatto fuori, non è certo perchè voleva Ragnick o cose simili, ma tutto il contorno che magari non conosciamo.

Ma vediamo che accade, di certo non può essere per questioni "commerciali" ne di campo, in fondo in 2/3 anni siamo tornati in CL ( tocchiamoci) come da obbiettivo.
E pretendere il mega sponsor o aumenti di fatturato durante la pandemia e durante il nostro periodo storico/sportivo peggiore di sempre, era utopia da 3 soldi.

Vedranno loro, basta non mettano qualche stupido peggiore di lui al suo posto.
Qualcuno dice Boban, ma non so nemmeno se abbia le capacità per fare l' AD, non sono informato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*


Se avessero dato retta a questo incapace Ibra non sarebbe mai arrivato e giocheremmo per il settimo posto. Che se ne vada il prima possibile non può fare che bene all’ambiente. Scio.


----------



## Giangy (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Sarebbe stupendo un suo addio. Sperando che sia tutto vero. Via questa piaga di dirigente.


----------



## Miro (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Posto che come già detto da altri la notizia in sè è una boiata perchè Gazidis non scade nel 2021, dal lato sportivo possiamo già acclarare che mai nella vita saremmo dove siamo ora se Gazidis avesse fatto di testa sua. Ora che siamo di nuovo sulla cresta e che, si spera, torneremo ai palcoscenici che contano, si potrà valutare Gazidis dal lato commerciale, che è essenzialmente il motivo per cui arrivò in pompa magna. Se sarà in grado di portare sponsor ed aumentare i ricavi allora bene, anche se una squadra che vince li attrae naturalmente; viceversa, verrà mandato via esattamente come fecero all'Arsenal.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Gli date piu importanza di quella che ha realmente.
Praticamente è Bolingbroke dell'inter, non ha mai messo realmente becco in faccende sportive.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> Non so se sia vero o meno, ma mi pare che la sua linea integralista “solo ed esclusivamente giovani dal palmares nullo” sia stata abbondantemente accantonata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Ci credo poco, ma il pelato andrebbe licenziato e portato in tribunale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



Speriamo non sia vero..

Perdiamo un manager moderno, che sa dove sta andando il calcio e ha agganci e abilità nello sviluppo di strategia commerciali..

Non vorrei ritrovarmi con qualche manager nostrano alla Fessone...vomito puro...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Cristiano Ruiu sul suo canale YouTube, non sarà rinnovato il contratto dell'amministratore delegato Ivan Gazidis, in scadenza Giugno 2021. Elliott non sarebbe soddisfatto dei risultati portati da Gazidis dal punto di vista finanziario e commerciale, ma la decisione sarebbe legata anche ai rapporti contrastanti con la dirigenza rossonera, con Leonardo e Gattuso prima e con Maldini e Boban poi. Ad aggravare la situazione proprio la causa persa contro il croato, che il Milan dovrà risarcire.
> 
> *Attenzione: eventuali commenti solo alla notizia*



a qualcuno non sono piaciute alcune dichiarazioni e mosse di gazosa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Via questo e torna Boban. Magari proprio nel ruolo di AD.
> 
> Dove si deve firmare?



Solo il pensiero mi fa venire il durello. Giusto per essere figurativi


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Gennaio 2021)

Non è il momento di affrontare certe discussioni, che sia vero o meno, a metà di una stagione ad oggi formidabile bisogna tenere il focus sul campo e basta. Ad oggi la linea intrapresa sta funzionando alla grande e va riconosciuto a Gazidis di aver avuto l'umiltà e l'intelligenza di rivedere parzialmente il suo credo integralista sul player trading esasperato senza contemplare alcun tipo di over 30.

Per la parte finanziaria la prova del nove sarà l'estate prossima, se ci dovessimo finalmente qualificare per la champions allora deve portare contratti di un certo livello, dopodichè siamo stati raccolti conci da far paura e per ora ce la siam cavata con una esclusione dall'E.L. e stiamo abbattendo i costi in maniera considerevole, da questo punto di vista c'è poco da recriminare.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Gennaio 2021)

Appena uscita la sentenza su Boban ho subito pensato che Gazidis sarebbe andato via il prima possibile. Non puoi combinare un casino del genere e far perdere 5 milioni così in un colpo in una società nella nostra situazione, con estrema attenzione ai conti. La proprietà di sicuro non è contenta. Quindi o esce qualche novità giudiziaria che ribalta la cosa oppure lo vedo spacciato francamente.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ma se sta portando uno sponsor nuovo al giorno si può dire.

Per me è una panzana.


----------

